# 10 of the Subject



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Just what the title says, post 10 examples of each subject.

Informal Words for Woman.

1. Lass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Shelia


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

3. Chick


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

4. babe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Battleaxe


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

6. Cow


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

7. Gal


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

8. Bird


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

9. Broad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Vixen 

List 10 Cities in New Zealand.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Auckland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Hastings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. New Plymouth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Dunedin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Tauranga


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Christchurch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rotorua


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Napier


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

List 10 species of fish

1. Bowfin


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. Goldfish


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Brook trout


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Murray Cod


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Anglerfish


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Anchovy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Whale shark


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

List 10 famous generals

1. Hannibal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. George S. Patton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Duke of Wellington


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Sun Tzu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Douglas MacArthur


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Dwight D Eisenhower


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Colin Powell


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. H. Norman Schwarzkopf KCB


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten words for dirty.

1. FILTHY


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Muddy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mucky


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Rancid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Unclean


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

7. Unsanitary


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

8. contaminated


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Polluted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Stained


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10 National Parks.

1. Yosemite National Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Cradle Mountain - Lake St Clair NP


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Yellowstone National Park


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Cairngorms


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. Lake District (UK)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Sequoia National Park :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Daintree NP


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Kakadu NP

10 Kings of England


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. King John


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Edward the confessor


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

5. Edward II


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

6. Willy the Conk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Henry II


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

9. James I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

10. Ethelred the Unready.

Ten jobs you wouldn't want to have.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. cleaner (cleaning can bore off)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

2. Art gallery security guard (they just sit there)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha

3. Air Stewardess


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

4. Outbound Sales Advisor ..memories *shudders*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5 Vet.... particularly those ones who visit cows and horses etc.. on farms.... and have to put their hand and arm up the cow's butt. OMG ,, yuck.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

6. working at a till (checkout)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Aged care worker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Mortician


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Hairdresser


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Sewer inspector


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10 Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame Inductees.

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. The Beach Boys


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6.Eagles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. U2


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Peter Gabriel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Rod Stewart


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Fleetwood Mac


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 ornaments to a garden.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Gnome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Gazing Globe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Old plough


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Stone statue


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

6. Koi pond


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Pink flamingo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Hot tub

Types of dwellings.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Mansion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Cottage


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

4. Hut


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. House boat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Apartment


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Log Cabin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Basement


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Condominium


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Park Bench


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Birds

1. Turkey vulture


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3 magpie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Emu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Bluejay


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7 rook


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Woodpecker


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

9. Kiwi


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Penguin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dogs
1. German Shepard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Wolf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Siberian Husky


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Labrador retriever


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Border Collie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. West Highland Terrier


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Pug


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Afghan Hound

name 10 chemical elements..... whose name has *more than 6* letters .


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

arsenic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Tungsten


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3 . Molybdenum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Aluminum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Hydrogen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Niobium


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Dubnium


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Platinum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10 Wild cat species

1. Cougar


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

3. sand cat aka cats that are even cuter then house cats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5.Margay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Ocelot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Bobcat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Cheetah


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

10 deserts

1. brownies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Pumpkin pie


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

3. pudding


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

4. Sahara


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Ice cream on a waffle cone


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

profiteroles


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. custard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Tiramisu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Baked Alaska


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Chocolate cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 makes of cars.

1. Renault


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Jensen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Toyota


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7 . Ford


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Subaru


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9.) Rolls Royce


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10.) Skoda


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 words for 'breasts'


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Titties


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2. boobies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Jugs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Tatas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Hooters


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Knockers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Love pillows


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Melons


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. The girls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. The twins


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10 monsters/spooky entities 

1. Ghouls


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Spooks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Hidebehinds

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidebehind


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

4. slenderman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Bogeyman


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Grey alien @LoneLioness :hide


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

7. werewolf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8.Spring Heeled Jack


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Will-o' the wisp


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Freddie Kruger 

Breeds of horses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Clydesdale


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4 shetland pony


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Mustang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8.Quarter horse


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Highland pony.


10 different mathematical TYPES , families, groups , of numbers.

1. PRIME numbers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Algebra


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5 . transcendental numbers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. irrational numbers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

8. Constants


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. perfect numbers. ( 2, 6, 28 ) etc.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. BINARY NUMBERS.


10 different types of dance?

1. Break Dancing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. line dance


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Ballroom


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Pogo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Neon


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. Tap Dancing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Mantis shrimp


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Flounder


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Horseshoe crab


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. sea Horse


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

9. Lobster


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Sea Corral

10 different types of precious stones.

1. Ruby


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Emerald


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

4. Sapphire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Peridot


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Agate


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Garnet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Citrine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Aegirine....10 Different types of metal


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes metallic elements I presume.

1. Molybdenum.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Bronze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.Aluminum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Actinium


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. Rubidium.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Titanium


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Tungsten


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10 Herbs

1. Thyme


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Basil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Acerola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Alfalfa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Oregano


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Lavender


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 Rosemary.

10 different languages

1) Russian.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

4. Italian


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Japanese


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Arabic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. German


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

8. Dutch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Chinese..
10 Different Colors 1.White


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. *Green*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3 Blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Grey


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5 . *Orange*


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Turqiose


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> 7. Celadon
> 
> [I don't know how to do the thing with the colours :stu ]


You highlight the text you want to change the color on. You then click the down arrow on clickable button with the "A" on it. Should be next to the thing that says sizes or the underline button. Hope that helped

8. *Yellow*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Black


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 . Grey

10 different gasses.

1. Chlorine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Propane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Helium


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Krypton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Natural gas


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

7. Acetylene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Sulphur mustards


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

9. Ethylene Oxide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Argon
10 Different computer programs(1.Bittorrent)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Corel Draw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.Notepad


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4. opera internet browser


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5. Paint


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. MS Excell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Windows Media Player


----------



## anothermisanthrope (Nov 23, 2014)

Bonzi buddy


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Audacity

Using it now to record songs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. MS Outlook.

10 different clothes designer labels.

1) Adidas


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Zara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Reserve


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Country Road


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

10. Michael Kors

10 different slang terms for money

1. bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Bank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4. Dosh


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Doe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Two Bits


----------



## stanthevan (Nov 26, 2014)

Moolah.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Folding stuff


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

9. Paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Loot
10 Different computer programming languages
1.A#.NET


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.C++


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4. BASIC ( beginners all symbolic instruction code )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Java


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.C--


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Dynamo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. Typer text transfer protocol.. ( HTTP . I think its a type of language / code that web pages are written in)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Visual Basic

Christmas/holiday food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Cranberry Sauce


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

3. Turkey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Mince pies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Egg nog


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

8. Smoking Bishop. ( hot mulled wine)


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

10. Peppermint Slice (in my family anyway)

Happy Days characters...


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 Ralph Malph


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

*wanders in... has no idea of anyone in Happy Days (is that the one with the Fonz?)... wanders back out*

Wait, I Googled. :yes

2, The Fonz.

:b


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Richie Cunningham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4.Potsie


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Chuck, Richies older brother who dissappeared after season 1 never to be heard from again.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8 Joanie little sister of Richie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. The Shark


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Mork


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Wild edibles (from your area. Can be non native)

1. Burdock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Blackberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Cattails


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. Brambles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Purslane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Fennel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Chicory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Amaranth
10 Constellations
1.Andromeda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2.Polaris


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Orion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. Ursa Major


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7.Aquila


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. Coma Bernices


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Leo. Of course !!!!!!!


10 DIFFERENT SLANG WORDS FOR ALCOHOLIC DRINKS.

1.) booze.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3) Drink


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. Bevvy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Screwdriver


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. night-cap


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 Hooch.

10 different words beginning with 'Z'

1) Zebra.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.Zag


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. Zirconium ( metallic element)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Zone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Zinc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Zero

Ten ice cream flavors


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

1. Strawberry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Blue Moon


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

3. Butter pecan.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Bubblegum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Cookie dough


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9 . Neopolitan ( yuck) LOL


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

10. Coffee

10 things people do on the internet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Browse


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Download games


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Learn skills


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5 Listen to music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Watch porn


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

7. Write and post fanfic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Share their artwork


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Play fun games in support forums ^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Sell things


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

10 famous fashion designers

1. Michael Kors


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Viktor & Rolf


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

4. Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Levi Strauss


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

10. Coco Chanel


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

10 enjoyable activities that take a long time

1. Binge watching shows


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. Sleeping


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Paying off a new car


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

5. climbing a really big mountain


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

6. Illustrating


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Walking the tightrope with Ernie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Playing Monopoly


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9. Beating your previous highscore in a game


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Art in general


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

10 commonly misplaced items
1. Keys


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A list meant for me lol :cry

2. scissors


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Glasses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Mobile Phone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Pens


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 USB thumb drive


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. The remote


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Cat comb


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Flashlight


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Coffee cup.

10 different African Countries.

1) Burkina Faso


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

2. Nigeria


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

4. Zimbabwe


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Namibia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

7. Egypt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Algeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Cote D'Ivoire


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

10. Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10 Rivers in America

1. Columbia


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

3. Ohio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Missouri


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Hudson


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Mississippi


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

9. Yellowstone


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Cuyahoga

Ten ugly cars


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3. Zonda F


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Ford Flex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. The Homer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Fiat Multipla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. That Scion model that looks like a box with wheels. Weird!


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Nissan Juke


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Station wagons

10 types of pets

1. Dogs


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Fish


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Ferrets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. hamster


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

7. Parrots


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

9. Crabs


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

10.monkeys
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
list 10 superheroes from Marvel
1.iron man


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Hawkeye


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Punisher


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

4. green lantern


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I think that is DC :b

5. Spider-man


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Captain Britain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Daredevil


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Ms Marvel


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Ant-Man


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Wolverine 

10 Supervillains


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Magneto


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Doctor Doom


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

3. Doctor Robotnik


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Joker


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. Ernst Stavro Blofield.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

9. Galactus


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

10. Megatron


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok time for a new topic - Video games from the 80s and 90s


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Asteroid's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Lemmings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

5. Doom II


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Star Ocean: The Second Story (1999 so just barely)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Space Invaders


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Final Fantasy 7


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Castlevania


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10 keys on your keyboard . OTHER then letters and numbers. ( shift and ''whatever ''acceptable)

1) & ( shift and 7)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Print Screen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 Caps Lock


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Alt


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Esc


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

6. ctrl


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. @


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8 Spacebar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. { }


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Backspace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 drinks you'll find at a coffee shop.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cafe au Lait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Con Panna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. frappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Macchiato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Water


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Flat White


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 difficult courses in school.
1.Physical Chemistry


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2. organic Chemistry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

3. Calculus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Quantum Mechanics


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. analogue and digital electronics.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

6. Accounting


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Anatomy


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

8. Statistics


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Algebra


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Astronomy 

10 hobbies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Weather


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Fishing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Painting


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Archery


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Fossicking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Lampworking


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. Carpentry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Fishkeeping


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10 desserts

1. Lemon meringue pie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Blueberry pie


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3. Tiramisu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. carrot cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. peach sorbee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Rice pudding topped with cinnamon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

8. pecan pie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Apple crumble


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Vanilla ice cream

10 Insects


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

1 ) Bumble Bee ( cute they are  )


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Wheel bug


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

4. monarch butterfly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Stick insect


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

6. Luna moth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Really like the look of those. Think I saw one once while on vacation

7. Waterscorpions, I like the ones best that look like water stick insects


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

8. Dragonfly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Goliath beetle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. scarab beetle

types of trees

1. Oak


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Sycamore


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. Amelanchier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Horse Chestnut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Liquid amber


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Yew


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Butternut


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

10. Palm trees

10 old Cartoon Network shows

1. Courage the cowardly dog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Johnny Bravo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Tom and Jerry


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. The Grim Adventure's of Billy and Mandy


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

6. Ed Edd and Eddie.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. The Powerpuff Girls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Roger Ramjet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Fantasmagorie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Dragonball 

10 Freshwater Fish


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Trout


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Burbot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Murray cod


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

4. Salmon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Pike


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Roach


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Bowfin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Catfish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.BlueFin
10 endangered species..
1.Blue Whale


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Panda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

3. white Bengal tiger


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4. Loggerhead sea turtle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. California Condor


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Atlantic goliath grouper


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

7. Bonobo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. Whooping Crane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Cassowary


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10. black footed ferret


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 Ways to die
1.Drowning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Being burned


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

3. Getting a bullet to the brain


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4. Hanging


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Electrocution


----------



## kingbaby (Dec 8, 2010)

6. Overdose


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Being eaten alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Firing squad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Heart attack


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Guillotine 

10 Australian authors


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Tim Winton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Thomas Keneally


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Richard Flanagan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Norman Lindsay


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9 Germaine Greer ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10. Markus Zusak 

10 European countries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Greece


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Slovenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Latvia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Liechtenstein


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Belarus


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

9. Hungary


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

10. France

10 animals


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

2. wolf


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Aardvark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Bengal Tiger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pig


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. Lion. Obviously


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

9. penguin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Fox :b

10 Plants


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Fagus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Liverwort


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

6. Aconite

DISCLAIMER: do not put this plant in your mouth.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. Digitalis Purpurea (Foxglove)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Sundew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. palm tree

Ten condiments


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Salt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Marinara sauce


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Cocktail sauce


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Ketchup


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. Ground pepper


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Dill relish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

9. mayonnaise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10: guacamole

Ten types of trees


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Japanese Maple Tree


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

2. Weeping Willow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Wollemi Pine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Butternut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Blue-leaved stringybark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Tindale's stringybark


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. Black walnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Slippery Elm

10 music genres.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Soul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Folk


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Ska


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. Trip Hop


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

7. Trance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Jazz


----------



## ZebraHearts (Feb 26, 2015)

9. J-pop


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Progressive House.


10 different manufacturers of musical Instruments.

1. Roland


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3. Yamaha


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

5. Steinway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Gibson


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

8. Pevey


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10. Hammond


10 different alcoholic drinks


1) Screwdriver. ( vodka, orange and carbonated orange juice.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Whiskey chaser


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

5. pinot grigio


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. Woo Woo ( vodka, peach schnapps, cranberry juice and lime juice , ice )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

7. Rob Roy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8.Margarita


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Hard lemonade

10 types of arts and crafts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Origami


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Calligraphy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. Stone carving


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

6. Painting


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Drawing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

9. macrame


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

10. Wood carving

10 things you may do in a typical day

1. Have meals/snacks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Get the mail


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3. Daydream


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

4. Bathe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5. cook


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

6. watch tv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Go to the bathroom


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. Take a nap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Read a book


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Listen To Music

10 Landmarks

1. Mt. Fuji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Eiffel Tower


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Cradle Mountain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Friendship Circle in Wenona Park, Michigan. Aka the giant toilet seat.

It didn't say they had to be famous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Federation Square, Melbourne, Victoria


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6. Spindle. Used to be in Berwyn, Illinois before being demolished.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. The Big Prawn Ballina N.S.W


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8. The Great Sphinx of Giza


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Edinburgh Castle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

10. Leshan Giant Buddha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Famous Bridges
1. Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Mackinac Bridge (pronounced MAK-in-aw)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Royal Gorge Bridge


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4. Overtoun Bridge - A bridge in Scotland that is known for the large number of dogs who have jumped from it, often to their deaths

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overtoun_Bridge


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Forth Rail Bridge - Links Fife to Edinburgh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Bungle Bungles Kimberley Western Australia


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

7. Silver Bridge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Bridge) - Point Pleasant, West Virginia. 46 people died when it collapsed during rush hour traffic in 1967. Some people associated this with being a prophecy related to a cryptid called Mothman (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothman) that was frequently spotted in the area at around that time. In my opinion just a coincidence, but because of this the bridge was in the movie Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Tasman Bridge collapse Hobart Tasmania 1975


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weary said:


> 8. Tasman Bridge collapse Hobart Tasmania 1975


Wow those drivers were lucky to survive, assuming they made it out of their vehicles safely.

9. Danyang-Kunshan Grand Bridge -​China's Jiangsu province - World's longest bridge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^12 people died ,5 in the ship that hit the bridge and 7 motorists died.

10. Blackpool Tower


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10 ancient monuments.

1. Maeshowe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2. Great Serpent Mound - Ohio


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

3: STONEHENGE.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Manitou Cliff Dwellings


----------



## liv490 (Jun 1, 2015)

5. Templo Mayor. (Does it count if it's not still standing? Destroyed by the Spanish in 1521).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

6. Great Wall of China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Machu Picchu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Chichén Itzá (Tinum, Mexico)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Petra









10 Famous Bridges


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Sunshine Skyway Bridge - Tampa Bay, Florida


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2. Big Dam Bridge - Little Rock, Arkansas

It's the worlds largest bridge made specifically for, and only for, walking and bicycling.









It's prettier at night


----------

